# question on breeding.



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

Ok I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but I asked on another forum and can't get an answer. Is it possible for a bantam rooster to breed. A standard hen? I have OEGBs and Buff orpingtons. I have seen my little roos after my hens but never seen them succeede at mounting one. They mostly just grab them and pull feathers out trying to get them to stand still. I'm curious because I had 3 old english bantams hatch a few buff eggs. Most look like buffs 1 looks like it may be trying to get some brown on its wing feathers. They are not very old so it could change I guess. But I'm just curious. I had tried not to leet them brood any eggs that I knew would be mixed. For example I have 1 D'anver hen but no roo. When she went broody I tried to swap her eggs but my kids caught on and were having fits. So she successfuly hatched 3 of her own eggs. ( can't wait to see what they look like when they get older lol)


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Absolutely. If there's a will, there's I'd ALWAYS a way. Haha


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Absolutely. If there's a will, there's I'd ALWAYS a way. Haha


Awww poo. Lol


----------

